# Merging 2 different flocks



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

We have 3 chickens that are 2 years old and 5 chicks that are approx. 7 weeks old. We have a fence they can see through separating them. They have been next to each for 3 full days now. Please share with me recommendations on merging the 2 flocks. Thank you!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Keep them separated like you have for about week. Than put them with the flock monitor them often! Best of luck!


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

I am noticing some aggression through the fence. If they are aggressive what should I do. Just separate them or break it up?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

This might sound mean but in about a week if you put them to gather and they pick on each other the on that picks on the other one give it a light kick in the bum not to hard you don't want to hurt it. Do it in a matter of scents after so it knows what it did wrong.


----------

